# California Ultraplate and Muralo Ultra



## williamh51272 (Feb 8, 2015)

I have a new construction job coming up in a few weeks and am looking for a new trim paint to try out before the job begins. I have used Advance for cabinets many times and it has been a great product for me but the cure time for new construction may be a bit to long. Any thoughts? Product will be sprayed - Titan 440i 
Thanks for any thoughts


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

williamh51272 said:


> I have a new construction job coming up in a few weeks and am looking for a new trim paint to try out before the job begins. I have used Advance for cabinets many times and it has been a great product for me but the cure time for new construction may be a bit to long. Any thoughts? Product will be sprayed - Titan 440i
> Thanks for any thoughts


Hi Bill!
I use BM Advance most of the time, I like BM Select semi gloss too. It spray nice.


----------



## williamh51272 (Feb 8, 2015)

Thank you Premier !


----------



## williamh51272 (Feb 8, 2015)

Have heard good things about the two products I listed still curious is anybody has tried them


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We have sprayed Ultraplate a few times. A little thinning and it sprayed nice out of our HVLP and Titan 700 with FF tips. We also brushed it and I didn't care for it brushing, goes on kind of thin. Not sure about rolling. As for Muralo we have never used it. No one up here sells it. I know your only 15-20 mins away. Where do you get Muralo at?


----------



## williamh51272 (Feb 8, 2015)

I have a guy lol he owns Window Expressions in salem new hampshire and sells california products but also gets muralo as well since california bought them out. I have heard very good things about muralo ultra


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Muralo is very nice for trim. If I were thinking about dry times, Muralo would be at the top of my list.


----------



## Hog (Apr 4, 2013)

We have used the California ultra plate in new, it likes to run or show sags, drys decent, 
Great if spraying flat surfaces, and not impossible to spray casing and verticals , but tends to run even more than Advance 
We use a graco 490 and 310ff or hvlp and #3 tip


----------



## williamh51272 (Feb 8, 2015)

Runs more than advance! Well I'm running for the hills then! Thanks for the info. Think I will try the muralo ultra a but pricey but it's all about the finish


----------



## Jimmy38 (Jul 11, 2014)

williamh51272 said:


> I have a guy lol he owns Window Expressions in salem new hampshire and sells california products but also gets muralo as well since california bought them out. I have heard very good things about muralo ultra



Is that store doing good since they took on the California line?


----------



## williamh51272 (Feb 8, 2015)

The brunt of his business is for window shades and all that jazz but he wanted to add a paint department and he gives very good pricing on all products for contractors . Great guy but last week I tried california cal pro wall.paint and I will never use it again. It was like translucent paint didn't cover at all


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

williamh51272 said:


> The brunt of his business is for window shades and all that jazz but he wanted to add a paint department and he gives very good pricing on all products for contractors . Great guy but last week I tried california cal pro  wall.paint and I will never use it again. It was like translucent paint didn't cover at all



I used it on a big job a couple of years back and wound up having to put on three coats. I like the Unite and Super Scrub a lot more. I did a nursery in a BM pink which the HO did not like at all--to much pink and she could not fin a BM pink that she liked. I suggested Cali and I was able to cover the old pink with a much lighter pink with one coat with the Unite. It probably could have used a second, but she was very happy and I was pleased with it, and the HO did not have to pay for me to put a second coat of the new color.


----------



## williamh51272 (Feb 8, 2015)

Good to know . Thank you


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

williamh51272 said:


> The brunt of his business is for window shades and all that jazz but he wanted to add a paint department and he gives very good pricing on all products for contractors . Great guy but last week I tried california cal pro wall.paint and I will never use it again. It was like translucent paint didn't cover at all


Cal Pro 2000 is Cali's ProMar 200 crossover. I haven't had much luck with it, but I just started carrying Cali. last July. I have been doing quite well with the Ultraplate though. Quite a few painters have been switching to it. It is actually meant to be a crossover to Insulex Cabinet Coat and not advance. The actual crossover to Advance is a product called Nextech which is their dual dispersion product. Nextech seems to be a little heavier bodied then Ultraplate. The other thing I have found about Ultraplate, is that painters have been having much better brushing and coverage results if I use the packaged white to tint off whites and pastels. Might want to check if your store carries the packaged white.


----------



## williamh51272 (Feb 8, 2015)

Proalliance coatings said:


> Cal Pro 2000 is Cali's ProMar 200 crossover. I haven't had much luck with it, but I just started carrying Cali. last July. I have been doing quite well with the Ultraplate though. Quite a few painters have been switching to it. It is actually meant to be a crossover to Insulex Cabinet Coat and not advance. The actual crossover to Advance is a product called Nextech which is their dual dispersion product. Nextech seems to be a little heavier bodied then Ultraplate. The other thing I have found about Ultraplate, is that painters have been having much better brushing and coverage results if I use the packaged white to tint off whites and pastels. Might want to check if your store carries the packaged white.


I asked this store owner about the nextech and he wasn't familiar with it so he called his california contact and the guy said it is like advance but it yellows considerably .


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Advance can yellow in some circumstances, too, but tends to fare better than a lot of the competition from what I've seen. If dry time is the main worry you might have to go to a real latex paint instead of a crossover- something like Regal Select in Semi-Gloss would be my best BM recommendation probably, though it'll obviously never get quite as hard as Advance.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

williamh51272 said:


> I asked this store owner about the nextech and he wasn't familiar with it so he called his california contact and the guy said it is like advance but it yellows considerably .


That could be true. I don't care for the way it brushes either.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I am quite curious about the Muralo Ultra, as it is a product I have access to. Also remember that Nextech and Advance do have an alkyd component in their resins. All alkyds will yellow much more than an acrylic, so I wonder if that might be the cause. Also, these dual dispersion products are created to have a brush-ability closer to pure alkyds, as opposed to the Ultraplate and Cabinetcoat which cannot take over working of the brush and be able to lay out properly. Both of those products recommend no more than one or two passes of the brush to get the best smooth finish they can produce. Nextech and Advance are meant to be worked a little more, to simulate an alkyd paint.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Woodford said:


> Advance can yellow in some circumstances, too, but tends to fare better than a lot of the competition from what I've seen. If dry time is the main worry you might have to go to a real latex paint instead of a crossover- something like Regal Select in Semi-Gloss would be my best BM recommendation probably, though it'll obviously never get quite as hard as Advance.


 Been using 314 BM for years sprays great, rolls and brushes good dry quick and cures hard. Advance is a nice product and does brush and roll well just dry time issues and cure time for hardness. we use allot of Advance but 314 is my go to when need be. Murals Ultra has been around for many years one of the first to be born. Same methods as 314 and dry time. 

Not a fan of Regal semi.. Tell ya a great sleeper product is Aura Satin :yes: we did bunch doors and frames in grey and black nice nice finish..


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Been using 314 BM for years sprays great, rolls and brushes good dry quick and cures hard. Advance is a nice product and does brush and roll well just dry time issues and cure time for hardness. we use allot of Advance but 314 is my go to when need be. Murals Ultra has been around for many years one of the first to be born. Same methods as 314 and dry time.
> 
> Not a fan of Regal semi.. Tell ya a great sleeper product is Aura Satin :yes: we did bunch doors and frames in grey and black nice nice finish..


I had a hard time selling 314 for some reason. I always thought it was a pretty good product.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't stock 314 just because it's a bit redundant with Advance in the vast majority of circumstances. I don't have a ton of space for the paint, and I like the Advance better so we went with that.

Aura Satin is definitely a great product if you don't mind working with Aura. I know some guys aren't a fan of how quick the dry time is. If you can get used to it, it's definitely one of the best products around.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

williamh51272 said:


> I asked this store owner about the nextech and he wasn't familiar with it so he called his california contact and the guy said it is like advance but it yellows considerably .



I have used Nextech once, and found that it did not level as well as Advance, but (and this is a very bit but) the doors that I was painting were metal, and it was a very cold winter. Actually had to wait for the doors to warm up to the lowest recommended temp (40or 50) on the interior before I could paint them.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Proalliance coatings said:


> I had a hard time selling 314 for some reason. I always thought it was a pretty good product.


 have done many a set of kitchen cabinets, doors, frames etc etc with 314. Dry very hard and fast. Sprays as we say here in Ma freakn Pisa.. Been using it for years.

I like Advance have used many a gallon but 314 has its place .


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Pete the Painter said:


> I have used Nextech once, and found that it did not level as well as Advance, but (and this is a very bit but) the doors that I was painting were metal, and it was a very cold winter. Actually had to wait for the doors to warm up to the lowest recommended temp (40or 50) on the interior before I could paint them.


It definitely doesn't lay out like Advance or Proclassic does. That's why I usually defer to Ultraplate for trim and cabinets.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Dang I am a senior member already! And my high school teachers always told me I would never accomplish anything if I kept running my smart mouth! I guess I showed them!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

From what I understand, P&L has an updated full alkyd that is voc compliant. Has anyone run into that? I find it hard to believe that an alkyd with that high of a solids level would lay out worth a dang and still be able to dry worth a crap. All of the voc complying solvents I am aware of would dry too quickly.


----------

